# Getting fixed



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My V is about to get fixed next week on a Thursday, get picked up on a Friday. I am SO worried about the aftercare for my vizsla...he is still young and rambunctious and doesn't stop moving! We contain him to the kitchen while we are gone at work and luckily it will be the weekend right after he gets fixed but what about the remaining week of healing?

I foresee him ripping his stitches from jumping and playing as I wont be able to bring him to the dog park or anything.

How did you keep your V calm all while healing?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We had some sort of internal stitching when Miles was just recently fixed. He didn't need a cone as he wouldn't be able to reach the stitches. I would recommend asking for a sedative, as we didn't get any and when my husband picked him up he ran out to Jeff and was wild when I got home later. We had a hard time keeping him calm. Long walks, work on training, lots of chew toys. We are talking about 4hrs a day of walking. We started jogging again at 5 days, running at Day 9, then a few days later let him play with dogs again.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Were yours the dissolvable stitches?

So basically a 10 day healing period you would say?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes they dissolved. The vet recommended 1 week before running and 2 weeks before playing with other dogs. He was totally fine, no pain, barely noticed what had happened. We went back to run and play a bit early, but monitored him. He didn't lick or chew his surgical site at all. He does self clean, so I gave him a sponge bath when he got home from vet because I could tell the smell of the vet clinic was irritating him.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Highly recommend asking for some type of meds for sedation for when they send him home. We were told that they pain would keep Ruby down....obviously Vets don't understand Vizslas.

Ruby was so crazy that she caused her incision to swell up. They finally gave me some meds to keep her calm but it was awful and she would lose control of her bowels when on them since she was so out of it. We had to bring her back to the vet and they kept her for 5 days and sedated and crated the entire time.

If I had the meds on the first few days to keep her down I don't think we would have had the issues.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

Don't take this as a judgement of what you plan to do. I took our female, Chloe, in and had her spayed at 6 months because that is what I was told I should do by my vet.

Research shows differently, but I hadn't read anything about the subject first. 

A book I am reading "Pukka's Promise" talks about how the average life expectancy of most dog breeds is 1 1/2 years longer in the U.K. than in the U.S.

This is attributed to the larger percentage of "whole dogs" in the U.K. compared to here in the United States.

Lots of data on the subject available here on HVF.

Good luck whatever path you take.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( 

Wishing your baby dog a speedy recovery. 

We keep intact male and an intact girl dog, different breed, though. Not hard to keep them intact, but then, they've been with us 24/7, so far.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

How young is young? What age is your pup? If under 18 months old, could I please beg you to look at RBD's link and do some research before doing something which you may later regret with the hindsight of knowledge. It's what is between the ears which is important...not the legs!


----------

